
Scientists Say They Can Recreate Living Dinosaurs Within the Next 5 Years (2015) - MilnerRoute
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/247402
======
Zenst
So what they are actually doing is regressing some legacy DNA in birds to make
them look like dinosaurs. Which for many would be akin to painting white
stripes upon a horse and calling it a zebra.

